# "Playing Chicken" with TPF members.



## jwbryson1

Let's get this party started.  I will post a nudie shot...then the next person will post a "nudiER" shot, and so on and so forth until we have an official "winner" of the thread.

*Boy Girl Boy Girl*, please.  Let's follow the rules. 

I will begin...

http://

 IMAG0647 by jwbryson1, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK




----------



## jwbryson1

I seem to need to clarify the rules...


----------



## jwbryson1

Shots of yourself....mmm'kay?


----------



## MLeeK

OH.





HELL NO! LOL!


----------



## jwbryson1

Cmon!!  Live a little!  Post a leg shot....or, are you chicken?


----------



## MLeeK




----------



## Overread

O.O 

I don't even want to know how you found that or why or for what purpose it exists!!!

*ps - shouldn't you guys go play this in the "NSFW subscribers" gallery


----------



## MLeeK

Overread said:


> O.O
> 
> I don't even want to know how you found that or why or for what purpose it exists!!!
> 
> *ps - shouldn't you guys go play this in the "NSFW subscribers" gallery


Pretty sexy, eh?


----------



## pixmedic

Im gonna go full monty and win this thing!!


----------



## MLeeK

pixmedic said:


> Im gonna go full monty and win this thing!!


Uh, squuze me, but I think I beat you to that one. 
I win!


----------



## jwbryson1

This thread is lame.  C'MON LADIES!!!


----------



## mishele

jwbryson1 said:


> This thread is lame. C'MON LADIES!!!


Of course you would think of this game....lol


----------



## Derrel

"*Show us yer tats!*"








[  Offical National Tattoo Association Website ]


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is lame. C'MON LADIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would think of this game....lol
Click to expand...




Playing or not, chica?  :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto

Only yesterday did I take a photo of my bare midriff - but hey, you DON'T want to see that one, I assure you! You DO NOT - it is a Kazooie-like photo of "waaaay too much information", so sorry, I'm not playing. (I'm ill with shingles and documented them).


----------



## jwbryson1

This thread died a quick death...


----------



## pixmedic

Such a shame


----------



## kundalini

In for the fun......








\

Just remember, it could get worse than this.


----------



## mishele

K, I'm thinking about playing just so I can see your ass.....lol


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> K, I'm thinking about playing just so I can see your ass.....lol


C'mon Mish, we all know where your interests lie......  


It's a hunka-hunka burning love.


----------



## kundalini

For Reference Only.......


----------



## mishele

K, I've seen that one before, you can do better


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> K, I've seen that one before, you can do better



I realized that was a slack and so predicktable. My apologies. Sit back with your bib on. Unless you don't mind being a little bit sloppy.


----------



## mishele

No bib needed.


----------



## IByte

If I knew it was this kind of thread I would've strutted my stuff here Oo.


----------



## kundalini

I got a $40 dollar bill.......


----------



## mishele

Still can, one up K.


----------



## kundalini

One more......


----------



## Murasaki

MLeeK said:


>





WOW MLeek ya one good looking bird, how about dinner?


----------



## unpopular

Well this thread is off to a great start.


----------



## blackmagicdude

This thread is lame.  C'MON LADIES!!!


----------



## Murasaki

What a few of the guys on here not getting it at home so want the female members on the forum to post nude pics on a open thread? ... Common Sense people, please do not show others that you IQ and Shoe size are the same number.


----------



## jaomul




----------



## unpopular

jao's got some nice hooters!


----------



## LaFoto

OK, I found a slightly older photo "of mine" ...


----------



## Derrel

Why do I feel like I need to go to the bank and get $150 in one-dollar bills??????????


----------



## Derrel

Okay, the rules say the following shot has to be "nudier" than the shot posted before, and the rotation must go boy-girl-boy-girl...sooo...I'm gonna go "nudier" than LaFoto above, and show REAL nipple, not "statute nipple"!!!! 
 
Soooo...who's gonna go next, ladies? mishele? Kathy? Judi? MLeeK? Anybody????


----------



## mishele

LOL I'll post mine later.


----------



## JAC526

Derrel said:


> Okay, the rules say the following shot has to be "nudier" than the shot posted before, and the rotation must go boy-girl-boy-girl...sooo...I'm gonna go "nudier" than LaFoto above, and show REAL nipple, not "statute nipple"!!!!
> View attachment 24929
> Soooo...who's gonna go next, ladies? mishele? Kathy? Judi? MLeeK? Anybody????




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....MY EYES!!!!  IT BURNS!!!!!!


----------



## Murasaki

Derrel said:


> Okay, the rules say the following shot has to be "nudier" than the shot posted before, and the rotation must go boy-girl-boy-girl...sooo...I'm gonna go "nudier" than LaFoto above, and show REAL nipple, not "statute nipple"!!!!
> View attachment 24929
> Soooo...who's gonna go next, ladies? mishele? Kathy? Judi? MLeeK? Anybody????





Another night of nightmares ... man enjoying this forum!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Last time I played this game was on a poker forum, I ended up in a pirate hat, "I knocked out a full tilt pro" shirt, holding up a sign full of sarcasm... Not goin' there!  

But you all MUST carry on!


----------



## IByte

...Must not post picture up. ...got to control the mouse a little bit longer >.<


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> ...Must not post picture up. ...got to control the mouse a little bit longer >.<



Oh just do it already.


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Must not post picture up. ...got to control the mouse a little bit longer >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh just do it already.
Click to expand...






mishele said:


> LOL I'll post mine later.





I believe that now qualifies for later.


----------



## Derrel

Come on you WEENIES!!!!!!!!!! I gave you nip!!! Now let's see "nudier"!!!!!!!!! Them's is the rules!!!!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> Oh just do it already.



Lol but would it be a work of art?

Should have just left in my photo bucket account oo.  Maybe I should pm a mod to make sure its not NSFW.


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh just do it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol but would it be a work of art?
> 
> Should have just left in my photo bucket account oo.  Maybe I should pm a mod to make sure its not NSFW.
Click to expand...

Pvssy!!


----------



## IByte

Oo I double dare YOU!


----------



## mishele

I triple dog dare you!!!


----------



## Overread

Suddenly I'm apprehensive about opening my inbox!


----------



## thetrue

mishele said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh just do it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol but would it be a work of art?
> 
> Should have just left in my photo bucket account oo.  Maybe I should pm a mod to make sure its not NSFW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pvssy!!
Click to expand...

How many days qualifies as "later?"  lol


----------



## mishele

Nice avatar, over!!


----------



## IByte

Quadruple dog dare you in Z formation no touch back ....baaaam!!

Though I should put it back on on the photobucket.  TPF Loophole 8D.


----------



## mishele

thetrue said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol but would it be a work of art?
> 
> Should have just left in my photo bucket account oo.  Maybe I should pm a mod to make sure its not NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pvssy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many days qualifies as "later?"  lol
Click to expand...


Over said I wasn't allowed to post the picture I sent him!!


----------



## thetrue

That's a shame, don't you have PS5? :lmao:


----------



## Overread

mishele said:


> Nice avatar, over!!



Thankies - its Coyote from Gunnerkrigg Court



mishele said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pvssy!!
> 
> 
> 
> How many days qualifies as "later?"  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over said I wasn't allowed to post the picture I sent him!!
Click to expand...


That's a lie!
I said I needed too see a few more examples from different --- angles - to make a proper judgement call on it


----------



## unpopular

I double double dog dare you. And everyone knows you can't get out of the double double dog dare.

or does that only apply to licking flag poles?


----------



## mishele

Over...
LOL I deleted the shots, so feel free to post any you want! :hug::


----------



## unpopular

I am pretty sure there are going to be guys now who are willing to sponsor mish so she can post in NSFW.


----------



## thetrue

I bet there will be an influx of paying members if that "supporting member" shows up under her avatar...I of course probably won't be one of them though.....:rolls eyes:


----------



## Overread

Bah since it seems even Mish is scared now I'll play along!

Nakid moderator (plus another naked person) ! http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8165615367_ff33d8177e_o.jpg


----------



## thetrue

Overread said:


> Bah since it seems even Mish is scared now I'll play along!
> 
> Nakid moderator (plus another naked person) ! http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8165615367_ff33d8177e_o.jpg


I need a macro lens, anyone donating one?


----------



## mishele

Overread said:


> Bah since it seems even Mish is scared


Bahhh...well that's it! lol


----------



## IByte

Got_Greek.jpg picture by ibyte0101 - Photobucket

Enter At You Own Risk Fellas Oo.. The Ibyte has spoken.


----------



## jhodges10

IByte said:
			
		

> Got_Greek.jpg picture by ibyte0101 - Photobucket
> 
> Enter At You Own Risk Fellas Oo.. The Ibyte has spoken.



That's enough warning for me, I'll stay away from that link.


----------



## mishele

jhodges10 said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got_Greek.jpg picture by ibyte0101 - Photobucket
> 
> Enter At You Own Risk Fellas Oo.. The Ibyte has spoken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough warning for me, I'll stay away from that link.
Click to expand...

Oh...just look it's very artistic!!


----------



## thetrue

Mishele if I click that link and its not artistic..........


----------



## mishele

thetrue said:


> Mishele if I click that link and its not artistic..........


What's going to happen?


----------



## jhodges10

mishele said:
			
		

> What's going to happen?



I'll take that whip out of your cartoon hand and do all sorts of bad things with it!


----------



## IByte

Oo ooooo Mishy is a tricksty hobbit.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Definitions of art are subjective to taste and interest.  Words to live by.


----------



## thetrue

You're lucky you're an hour and a half away. I'll be very angry. That's all


----------



## jhodges10

I'll be over shortly Mish!


----------



## thetrue

Based on ibytes response, I'll not be clicking.


----------



## mishele

Art is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## jhodges10

mishele said:
			
		

> Art is in the eye of the beholder.



Yeah well I didn't see any art, I was beholding a dudes bare ass and I don't swing that way.


----------



## IByte

jhodges10 said:
			
		

> Yeah well I didn't see any art, I was beholding a dudes bare ass and I don't swing that way.



Lol that took a lot of squats to get that rump good sir.


----------



## JAC526

jhodges10 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well I didn't see any art, I was beholding a dudes bare ass and I don't swing that way.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA....Mish pwned you.


----------



## jhodges10

IByte said:
			
		

> Lol that took a lot of squats to get that rump good sir.



I'll take your word for it, I clicked my way out of there as fast as I possibly could.


----------



## JAC526

IByte said:


> jhodges10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well I didn't see any art, I was beholding a dudes bare ass and I don't swing that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that took a lot of squats to get that rump good sir.
Click to expand...


Sorry man...no amount of squats is going to make a man's ass look good to me.


----------



## mishele

jhodges10 said:


> I'll be over shortly Mish!


lol :hug::


----------



## Compaq

.


----------



## IByte

JAC526 said:
			
		

> Sorry man...no amount of squats is going to make a man's ass look good to me.



Mish  was the co conspirator Oo.


----------



## kundalini

Seems like a lot of jibber-jabber of late and no photos.  I think Derrel mentioned something about nips..........








Go on...... give us your worst.


----------



## Compaq

uke:


----------



## fractionofasecond

kundalini said:


> Seems like a lot of jibber-jabber of late and no photos.  I think Derrel mentioned something about nips..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...... give us your worst.



So that's where I  left my gum, **** it fell on the ground, it's covered in hair!


----------



## thetrue

Oh my


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man...no amount of squats is going to make a man's ass look good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mish  was the co conspirator Oo.
Click to expand...







kundalini said:


> Seems like a lot of jibber-jabber of late and no photos.  I think Derrel mentioned something about nips..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...... give us your worst.


K...never a disappointment!!


----------



## deeky

Kundalini - I don't know you but I hope you are a dude with a nipple that hairy.


----------



## thetrue

deeky said:


> Kundalini - I don't know you but I hope you are a dude with a nipple that hairy.


I just threw up in my mouth a little. Thanks.


----------



## kundalini

deeky said:


> Kundalini - I don't know you but I hope you are a dude with a nipple that hairy.


The Search function on the top banner works extremely well.  Often, your questions are answered without asking.


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> deeky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kundalini - I don't know you but I hope you are a dude with a nipple that hairy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Search function on the top banner works extremely well.  Often, your questions are answered without asking.
Click to expand...

K.... is a very lovely, young lady!!


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> K.... is a very lovely, young lady!!



On the weekends, my name is Mandy.


----------



## mishele




----------



## deeky

So sorry, didn't intend to offend.  Even looked at your profile trying to get a hint.  Maybe my limited exposure (take it how you will) is coming out.


----------



## mishele

deeky said:


> So sorry, didn't intend to offend.  Even looked at your profile trying to get a hint.  Maybe my limited exposure (take it how you will) is coming out.


K...loves being mistaken as a gal...no worries!!


----------



## kundalini

deeky said:


> So sorry, didn't intend to offend. Even looked at your profile trying to get a hint. Maybe my limited exposure (take it how you will) is coming out.


Sweetheart, you can't offend me.

But just to set the record straight, it's my brother that is bent as a butcher's hook.  Not that there is anything wrong with it, but just so you know....... I'm as straight as a die.


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> I'm as straight as a die.


I'll vouch for him!!


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm as straight as a die.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll vouch for him!!
Click to expand...


I second that emotion, but that's no reason not to have a laugh.


----------



## mishele

TEASE


----------



## kundalini

If you only knew.....


----------



## deeky

Alright, so tonight has had me really glad for the anonymity of the internet.  First, I felt like a jackass insensitive male, then an idiot for not knowing who I'm talking to.  I think I'm getting the pieces put together finally.  Now I'm recovering from the dizzy circles I've been through in this one thread.  Thank you all for the good laughs.  I need a whiskey.


----------



## mishele

deeky said:


> Alright, so tonight has had me really glad for the anonymity of the internet.  First, I felt like a jackass insensitive male, then an idiot for not knowing who I'm talking to.  I think I'm getting the pieces put together finally.  Now I'm recovering from the dizzy circles I've been through in this one thread.  Thank you all for the good laughs.  I need a whiskey.


It's all going to be ok....welcome to the forum!!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> TEASE



Hmmm tease are we Oo huh?


----------



## mishele

************************** Picture removed by Overread


----------



## unpopular

i think mish just likes seeing naked men.


----------



## Compaq

mishele said:


> ************************** Picture removed by Overread



Did I miss something?


----------



## unpopular

I think mish is teasing.


----------



## mishele

Compaq said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************************** Picture removed by Overread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
Click to expand...


That dang Overread. He just won't let us have any fun.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:
			
		

> That dang Overread. He just won't let us have any fun.



Well put it in the photo bucket like I did .


----------



## jwbryson1

Oh LaaaaaaaDDDDeeeeeezzzzz:   Let's get it on!


:addpics::addpics:


MISH!  C'MON!  It's a little skin!  Drop trou and be a PROUD WOMAN!

_*I am woman hear me ROAR!*_


----------



## Overread

mishele said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************************** Picture removed by Overread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That dang Overread. He just won't let us have any fun.
Click to expand...


HELP I'm being FRAMED! 
(and not by a camera )


----------



## pgriz

Ya know, Mish, you could always resurrect that shot you took with the UV lights...


----------



## mishele

You know there is porn on the net...lol


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


> You know there is porn on the net...lol




Yeah, but speaking for the average man, we prefer the amateurs such as yourself.  The pros are boring.  The "O" face is fake.  

How about a leg?  :thumbup:


----------



## unpopular

^^ you don't spend much time looking at porn on the internet, do you.


----------

